# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Κρεβατοκαμαρα για παπαγαλο

## spybres

Να μια ιδεα για να εχει την ησυχια του το πουλακι σας.
παιρνετε ενα σωληνα PVC μεγαλης διαστασης του ανοιγετε 2 τρυπες για να περασετε απο μια βιδα με παξιμαδι και μεγαλες ροδελες για να πιανει στα καγκελα.
Παιρνετε απο μια παλια κολεγιακη μπλουζα το μανικι και το περνατε στον σωληνα μεσα και εξω,το ραβετε και ετοιμη μια σουπερ λουξ κρεβατοκαμαρα.
Σας παραθετω την δικια μου για να δειτε.
Σημειωτεον οτι ο δικος μου δεν την αποχωριζεται με τιποτα,εχει την ησυχια του,κοιμαται εκει μεσα την νυχτα και του αρεσει παρα πολυ!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ωραία ιδέα. Και βγάζεις και το ύφασμα και το πλένεις κιόλας.

----------


## spybres

> Ωραία ιδέα. Και βγάζεις και το ύφασμα και το πλένεις κιόλας.


Ναι κανονικα Μαργαριτα.
Εντωμεταξυ αμα δεις στις φωτο δεν εχει μεινει και τιποτα να πλυνεις....τα εχει φαει ολα ο κυριος!!!!χεχεχεχεχεχε
Αλλα ο υπνος υπνος εκει...δεν βγαινει με τιποτα....οταν ερθει η ωρα του υπνου δεν φωναζει οπως εκανε παλια,απλα μπαινει μεσα και μας κοιταει.
Ασε που εχει πλακα που βγαινει απο εκει σαν περιπτερας με τον ποπο του ::

----------


## olga

Πολύ ωραίά ιδέα! Εξυπνο αυτό με τη σωλήνα! Απλά το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι το ύφασμα μην πιαστεί κανένα νύχι γιατί θα το δαγκώνουν και θα βγαίνουν κλωστίτσες.

----------


## Giorgekid

Τελεια ιδεα απλα γνωμη μου οχι μάλλινο για 2 λόγους:πλάσιμο νυχιών και πολυ ζεστη το καλοκαιρι

----------


## spybres

Δεν ειναι μαλλινο το κολεγιακο Γιωργο...εννοειται πως οχι μαλινο εξαλλου αν εχει ζεστη δεν ειναι χαζα τα πουλακια μας να πανε να σκασουνε!! χεχχεχχε
Τον χειμωνα του βαζω και ενα πανακι εξτρα και παει και χωνεται για πιο ζεστασια :winky:

----------


## spybres

> Πολύ ωραίά ιδέα! Εξυπνο αυτό με τη σωλήνα! Απλά το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι το ύφασμα μην πιαστεί κανένα νύχι γιατί θα το δαγκώνουν και θα βγαίνουν κλωστίτσες.


Γι αυτο ειπα κολεγιακη μπλουζα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με αυτη...αμα δεις στις φωτο εχει κανει τις αταξιες του αλλα οι κλωστες ειναι πανω δεν βγαινουνε ουτε μπλεκονται στα νυχακια του.
Το συγκεκριμενο το εχω 4 χρονια και παλι καλα που ειναι ακομα ετσι.

----------


## olga

Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει να σου πω την αλήθεια αλλά αφού λες πως έχει αντέξει 4 χρόνια τότε δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα!

----------


## thanos52

Παρα πολυ ωραιο σπυρο!Αλλη μια καταπληκτικη δημιουργια!Θα προσπαθησω να φτιαξω και εγω κατι τετοιο!

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ωραιο σπυρο μου κανει εντυπωση που παει και καθετε εκει το παπαγαλακι αλλα μπραβο σου

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και γω θα προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω. Τι διάμετρο σωλήνας χρειάζεται?

----------


## spybres

> Και γω θα προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω. Τι διάμετρο σωλήνας χρειάζεται?


Αναλογα ποσο μεγαλο ειναι το πουλι.
Υπολογισε να χωραει και να γυρναει και μεσα.....βεβαια εμενα αν και χωραει να γυρισει μπαινει με την μουρη και βγαινει σαν περιπτερας!!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μπατζάκι έχω... οπότε κάτι μικρό θα χρειαστεί. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Λοιπόν...
Έφτιαξα και εγώ παρόμοιο σπιτάκι με μπουκάλι από γάλα και για ντύσιμο έβαλα βαμβακερή κάλτσα. Ο μικρούλης το περιεργάζεται και το τσιμπολογά. Δεν τον έχω πετύχει ακόμα να μπαίνει μέσα, αλλά από πάνω κάθεται.
Είναι πανεύκολο να γίνει. 

Σε ευχαριστώ για την ιδέα.

----------


## spybres

α γεια σου!!!!
μην ανυσηχεις θα μπει...τωρα κανει και ζεστη μην το ξεχνας.
μπορει κα να μπαινει το βραδυ που τον πας για υπνο και δεν τον βλεπεις.
Νοιωθουνε και ασφαλεια εκει μεσα.
Εμενα ο δικος μου μπαινει και οταν τρομαζει απο κατι η οταν δεν θελει να τον πειραζουνε!!!! :Jumping0046: 
Το μπουκαλι πως στεκεται στα καγκελα ομως? 
Αν το εχεις κατω στον πατο δεν προκειται να μπει μεσα γιατι ειναι χαμηλα.....θελει να το βαλεις στο πιο ψηλοτερο σημειο του κλουβιου γιατι απο την φυση τους μην ξεχναμε οτι ζουνε σε δεντρα!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ψηλά το εχω. Του έκανα τρυπίτσες και το έδεσα με σκοινί ανθοδετικης.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ορίστε και η δικιά μου πρόχειρη κατασκευή. Του αρέσει πολύ!!! ::

----------


## thanos52

Μπραβο μαργαριτα πολυ ωραιο!Αλλα και ο μικρος κουκλος!

----------

